# Colt Noark 400 amp



## jlyons (Oct 29, 2009)

I am curently up grading a service . It has a 400 amp colt noark disconnect for its main and a colt noark ct gabinet . It has benzamine fuse panels made by Benjamin manufacturing . Has any one seen this type of set up before .


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Can you post any pictures of the ct cabinate?


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

You have found a true prize. That equipment was made by Benjamin Franklin. Seriously, please post some pics. I have never seen the equipment before and it is interesting to see some of the old stuff.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Pictures pictures!!!
I have the baby brother of that unit, a no arc 30 amp main disconnect from the 30's or so. would love to see the bigger equipent they made


----------



## ANSI49 (Oct 1, 2009)

Made by Benjamin Franklin?

I didn't know a kite string was 400A continuous rated lolz...:laughing:

Is this made by Colt, as in the firearm manufacturer?

Cool.


----------



## jlyons (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes it was made by colt fire arms


----------

